
Show HN: rfc.me - abrahamvegh
https://rfc.me/
======
cdancette
This is amusing but is not really useful. Google + "RFC" \+ number seems
faster.

Or if you're going to bookmark this website to go faster, why not just
bookmark
[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1000](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1000) ?

~~~
majewsky
Even faster is DuckDuckGo. "!rfc 1000" directly sends you to
[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1000](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1000)
without a SERP.

Also, some distributions ship RFCs in a package (e.g. on Arch Linux: `pacman
-S rfc`), which works without internet access.

------
leggomylibro
Cool, but the documentation projects I really use often are ones that take the
often antiquated presentation of the open-source site and puts it together in
an easier-to-search/view way.

Example: [http://docs.gl/](http://docs.gl/)

What about...oh I dunno, maybe a few lists? By category, by number? Maybe a
nice 'reader mode' for the actual .txt files? Sorry, maybe that's outside the
scope of what you're going for here, I just don't usually mentally organize
RFCs by their number. Instead I usually think, 'the RFC about TCP,' or
whatever.

~~~
transitorykris
I would love to say rfc.me/bgp (for instance) and get what I’m looking for
without wading through obsoleted RFCs. This would be a solid next step for the
author. Significantly more work though.

~~~
amenghra
[http://altsoph.com/pp/rfc/](http://altsoph.com/pp/rfc/) is the exact
opposite. A fun visualization that will get you to go look at all those
obsoleted RFCs!

------
jlgaddis
Wow, a URL redirect. Impressive. /s

If this is intended to actually be useful, you should follow the other
suggestions here and add some lists (most popular) or categories (e-mail, web,
routing protocols) or something.

The way it is now, I imagine it took longer to purchase the domain name than
it did to code up the redirect.

~~~
fiatjaf
Yes.

It doesn't even need an index or anything like that, as the URL to RFCs are
pretty straightforward:
[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1738](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1738)

I don't understand why people are upvoting this.

~~~
abrahamvegh
It's not very useful.

------
lvh
I wrote a funny version of this once, that shows Lego sets with the same
number as an RFC. Someone got a domain for it, but it appears to have lapsed:
[http://rfcdothelp.herokuapp.com/](http://rfcdothelp.herokuapp.com/)

~~~
abrahamvegh
This is excellent.

~~~
lvh
I’m glad you like it. If there’s no matching LEGO set, you get a Unikitty.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Honestly, I can't consistently get the right version of RFCs (the
tools.ietf.blah one) when I Google, so this is useful because I can actually
remember the URL.

~~~
majewsky
On DuckDuckGo, enter "!rfc 1234" to get redirected to the correct page on
tools.ietf.org directly.

